# Official Contest: The Silver Screen



## Dragoneer (Jun 24, 2006)

[align=center][size=x-large]Lights! Cameras! HAIRBALLS![/size][/align]Since the dawn of time and the advent of fire, mankind has dreamt of fame, fortune and stretch limousines. The glamour of Hollywood was powerful enough to draw early man to create the wheel and further the progress of invention to lead up into the Age of the Silver Screen.

ENTER THE MOVIES!

Illustrate your character(s) in the style of cinematic papery masterpieces! The film posters! Your luxurious, silk-lined contest entry must be styled after the movie posters of advertising fame, complete with necessary kitsch tagline! With over a hundred year of cinema to pick and choose, there's a near limitless amount of reference to pick and choose. 

So let your imagination loose, summon the soul of Spielberg and let the art begin. Onward to the art, in the name of fun and bite-sized grillable sausages!

*THE SWAG:*
The Grand Poopah:
1x - $200 fat loot.

Runner-Up Prizes:
4x - $60 cash prizes of filthy lucre.

*THE DRAG:*
Rules, baby. It's all about the rules, and it's our job to lay some rules-legal smackdown on you. Images may not contain exceed Mature Rating. This means that *your entry may contain*: violence, language, explosions... _oh god, the explosions!_ *Entries may not contain*: sexual nudity. 

*Entries must be submitted by SEPTEMBER 30TH, 2006.* All entries must be posted to a valid www.furaffinity.net account (so don't get banned!). Accounts must be in good standing at time of closure. There is no limit to the amount of entries you can make, so spam us down, baby!.

Please post your entries to the contest in the official entry thread.

All art submitted to the contest must be a new creation. Any previously uploaded or drawn artwork will be disqualified. Do NOT submit older images which have previously been posted here or on other sites (we will check, and if found, if verified we will disqualify you!).

Submissions which do not abide by the above rules will be automatically disqualified and set on fire. This contest is open to any artist on FA (administration excluded). Prizes will be paid by U.S Money Order, Paypal or Xoom only. 

*THE COUNCIL:*
Judging will be performed by the Fur Affinity administration. All entries will be judged on creativity and effort as opposed to purely skill. Additional judges may be added over time. 

Entries will be judged based on the following criteria:

How much effort did the artist put effort into the image?
What did the artist do to make their entry stand out from the rest?
How much personality was the artist able to input into their image?
Does the entry look like a movie poster?
This contest is sponsored by the Dragoneer on behalf of FA.


----------



## Whiptail (Jun 24, 2006)

*RE: Contest - Summer 2K6 - The Silver Screen*

At last!


----------



## Alexen (Jun 30, 2006)

*RE: Contest - Summer 2K6 - The Silver Screen*

violence, language, explosions? REALLY? uh oh


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jun 30, 2006)

*RE: Contest - Summer 2K6 - The Silver Screen*

Oh shiz.. This is on!


----------



## aprokto_agamo (Jun 30, 2006)

*RE: Contest - Summer 2K6 - The Silver Screen*

lemme check if i understand, yo mean to any pic type like a poster of a movie like "star wars", imaginative?, for general viewers? with no sexual content?, my character have a big busissness 8) but that no mean that be a perv, apart, my character is a feral, but what is the thm of the pic?


----------



## BingFox (Jul 1, 2006)

*RE: Contest - Summer 2K6 - The Silver Screen*

Does it have to be taken off of an already existing movie poster, or does it have to be a totally original made up movie?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 1, 2006)

*RE:  Contest - Summer 2K6 - The Silver Screen*



			
				BingFox said:
			
		

> Does it have to be taken off of an already existing movie poster, or does it have to be a totally original made up movie?


It just has to be in the style of film posters.  It can be a parody or something all new.


----------



## yak (Jul 1, 2006)

*RE: Contest - Summer 2K6 - The Silver Screen*

I think it's the theme is what is important, not the sources. 

Just think of what's allowed in general public movies and what's not - and you'll ge the idea.


----------



## BingFox (Jul 1, 2006)

*RE:   Contest - Summer 2K6 - The Silver Screen*



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> It just has to be in the style of film posters.  It can be a parody or something all new.



ah, okay, I got ya


----------



## Nexus (Jul 3, 2006)

*RE: Contest - Summer 2K6 - The Silver Screen*

YEY!! Im in!


----------



## Tiberius Flavius Drasus (Jul 10, 2006)

*RE: FA Contest: The Silver Screen*

OMG!  I'm sooooo in. ^_^


----------



## blackdragoon (Jul 10, 2006)

*RE: FA Contest: The Silver Screen*

sorry but i'm gonna sit this one out. but one "?" where the heck are you getting all your money dragoneer? what kind of day job do you have? i mean two contests with cash prizes at the same time thas crazy, but incredibly cool at the same time! man i wish i got paid like you!!


----------



## BingFox (Jul 10, 2006)

*RE:  FA Contest: The Silver Screen*



			
				blackdragoon said:
			
		

> sorry but i'm gonna sit this one out. but one "?" where the heck are you getting all your money dragoneer? what kind of day job do you have? i mean two contests with cash prizes at the same time thas crazy, but incredibly cool at the same time! man i wish i got paid like you!!


I think everyone is thinking that same question, me included, lol.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 10, 2006)

*RE:   FA Contest: The Silver Screen*



			
				BingFox said:
			
		

> blackdragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


College Degree + High Paying Job + $0 Debt + $300 in Total Bills a Month.

Crunch the numbers. =)

Well, $300 not including FA, so...


----------



## blackdragoon (Jul 10, 2006)

*RE: FA Contest: The Silver Screen*

damn!!!!!!!!!! thas great man no wonder your able to keep the site up and running without charging people. my bills are just under $900.00 a month. thas why i don't donate to the site as i only get paid about $1050.00 a month and i need the extra money to save up for a new computer. hence the fact that i'm entering that vanity contest of yours. but after i get a new comp. i will probably start donating to FA right away. cuz i like it here, i spend roughly 5-8 hrs on here every day. this is like the only site i visit anymore thas how great it is. i still go to newgrounds.com from time to time but mostly here.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 11, 2006)

*RE:  FA Contest: The Silver Screen*



			
				blackdragoon said:
			
		

> i will probably start donating to FA right away. cuz i like it here, i spend roughly 5-8 hrs on here every day.


The benefit of donations to FA is that I use that money to pay for the server hosting, which frees up more money for us to purchase upgrades, increase service and find ways to return that money to the community.

Right now, I've got some parts on order for our RPC Server, a remote backup server that will synchronize data with FA on on a nightly basis. The benefit of this is that if, for some reason, FA's primary server died we'd have a perfect archive of everything on it on our remote backup.

All we'd need to do is get a new hard drive and fix the main box (meaning: little to no downtime in case of an emergency).


----------



## blackdragoon (Jul 11, 2006)

*RE: FA Contest: The Silver Screen*



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> blackdragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



as stated dragoneer i will donate after replacing my comp. and getting poser10 atleast. but off that subject i have "?" in regards to the contest's that are going on now. i was wondering if it would be ok to use my entry for your vanity contest in the pirate contest? or is there a rule against that? i only ask cuz my comp. crashed last night and i lost everything i had towards both contests and now must start over from scratch.


----------



## Suulsa-Krii (Jul 17, 2006)

*RE: FA Contest: The Silver Screen*

I'm a tentative in.


----------



## Suule (Jul 17, 2006)

*RE: FA Contest: The Silver Screen*

Question... Can instead of my character I can put my real self there?


----------



## Lmai (Aug 14, 2006)

I may try..will see how much time I can squeeze in *is preparing for FC*


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 14, 2006)

what if i was to redraw an idea i used previously?


----------



## Mottenfest (Aug 15, 2006)

oh yes. will i spam the hell outta you with enteries. X3


----------



## miyabisan (Aug 17, 2006)

I assume this is still going? Thin on the ground for entries!


----------



## RioGirl (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE:    FA Contest: The Silver Screen*



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> BingFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very nice, and loads of snuggles for you for doing so much outta your own pocket! I cannot WAIT to see the submissions!!! These are going to be FUN!


----------



## htw (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey, Mr. Dragoneer...  On my entry there isn't a "cheesy chatchphrase", is that ok?  It's in the contest description, but not specifically a rule.  It's a retro style poster, the ones I used to reference for it didn't have a catchphrase.  Ok, just wanted to ask.


----------



## Daiger (Aug 21, 2006)

Just curious, an entrant can win at most one prize, right? And multiple entries increases the chances of that entrant winning?


----------



## Zerulu (Aug 27, 2006)

Ha. This contest ends on my birthday. <3333


----------



## PhoenixDragon (Aug 29, 2006)

Uh... Question. By the entries being due by the 30th, does that mean they can be submitted any time on the 30th, or do they have to be in -before- it's the 30th? I'm working on a submission, but I might be cutting it close...


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 29, 2006)

PhoenixDragon said:
			
		

> Uh... Question. By the entries being due by the 30th, does that mean they can be submitted any time on the 30th, or do they have to be in -before- it's the 30th? I'm working on a submission, but I might be cutting it close...


By midnight EST on the 30th.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 29, 2006)

Daiger said:
			
		

> Just curious, an entrant can win at most one prize, right? And multiple entries increases the chances of that entrant winning?


Depends on the votes.


----------



## Maus_Merryjest (Sep 1, 2006)

Can the poster include other characters aside from our own?
For a more specific version of this question, D, check your PM inbox: I sent you the question with what I want to do, because I didn't want to give away my idea here if it was possible to do


----------



## Growly (Sep 7, 2006)

Question... does it have to be using my own characters?


----------



## Sylvine (Sep 13, 2006)

Question here, too... Is this contest ( Or, the contests here in general ) limited for some specific country? Or, to be frank: Can I participate even although I live in Germany? 

~Sylvine


----------



## blotch (Sep 14, 2006)

Forgive me if the question's already been asked, but, is there a limit as to how many entries a person may submit? Danke!

Cheers,
-Blotch


----------



## Sylvine (Sep 14, 2006)

Hmh, let *me* answer Your question, Blotch: 



			
				dragoneer said:
			
		

> (...)There is no limit to the amount of entries you can make, so spam us down, baby!.



First post, quite in the middle. 

~Sylv


----------



## blotch (Sep 14, 2006)

*bonks forehead* Ah ha! In my uncaffinated state I missed that. Thanks much!

Cheers,
-Blotch


----------



## Sylvine (Sep 17, 2006)

hmm... I'd still like an answer to my question, though. Please? 

~Sylv


----------



## Nexus (Oct 6, 2006)

er.... someone have some news?


----------



## K47 (Oct 6, 2006)

Nexus said:
			
		

> er.... someone have some news?



lol yeah I'm pretty mystified, myself.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 6, 2006)

We'll have results in a few days.


----------



## o-kemono (Oct 7, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> We'll have results in a few days.



One question: How will we know the results? Would we be notified privately or would it be in the forum itself? :shock:


----------



## Growly (Oct 7, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> We'll have results in a few days.



What about the T-shirt contest?


----------



## Nexus (Oct 22, 2006)

GAHHHHHHHH


----------



## Azures (Oct 30, 2006)

Well Dragoneer you got to say the result it past a month now and this is not funny the result should be out, the t-shirt contest ppl already know the result why not us. If the problem is the prize you should had said it.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 30, 2006)

Azures said:
			
		

> Well Dragoneer you got to say the result it past a month now and this is not funny the result should be out, the t-shirt contest ppl already know the result why not us. If the problem is the prize you should had said it.


Movie poster results will be up tomorrow.

And don't worry, Azures... The Coyote, The Weasel and the Raccoon has a spot on it.


----------



## Growly (Oct 31, 2006)

*wiggles in anticipation*


----------



## Cicero (Oct 31, 2006)

intriguedddd~


----------

